# Newest additions



## hinstan (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally starting to deliver 

Sent from my XT907 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## hinstan (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you !! 


Sent from my XT907 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations, they are soo cute!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! Too Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

The paint is adorable!  Very nice kids, what are their genders?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## hinstan (Oct 15, 2013)

Paints a girl the other is a boy 

Sent from my XT907 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

